# HELP!! I need clips for my rotastak super pod



## SarahKate (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

I really need someones help, I have 2 Rotastak super pods and they each take 2 end clips and 1 centre clip, these are not like the standard clips that are on most Rotastaks, I cant seem to find anywhere that sells them, I have emailed Rotastak themselves but have had no response. I cant use the cages until I have got some more clips so if someone could help me locate some I would be sooooooo greatfull


----------



## HazelandDan (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi 

Have you tried looking on ebay? I can usually find anything and everything on there!

I've never had a rotastak, so don't know what these clips are/look like... but a search for 'rotastak clips' on ebay has come up with this:

rotastak clips | eBay

Sorry I can't be more helpful. Hopefully someone else will be able to help you out more!

Hazel


----------



## SarahKate (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks Hazel

I have had a look on ebay, but they only have the standard clips, its becoming abit of a pain, we bought from from our local second hand shop and didnt realise the clips were not there until we had got it home, rotastak still make this type of cage so I cant understand why you cant get the clips for them!!

Thank you again for taking the time to look for me, i very greatfull

Sarahx


----------



## HazelandDan (Apr 22, 2012)

No problem! Sounds like a very frustrating situation you're in. 

The lovely people on here are incredibly knowledgeable, so no doubt, someone will come along and be able to help you out soon


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i would seriously suggest just getting new cages any way to be honest 

rotastak are a very poor choice of caging and are not sutiable for the animals they are aimed at any way, unless attached to a large cage, such as a bin cage, to provide the living space needed, but even then animals (such as syrians) can become too big for the tubes and get stuck in them


----------

